# Salisbury



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Any recommendations? Boston Tea Party looks promising....

Also Coffee Lab on Google as Salisbury looks great but this branch isn't mentioned on the Coffee Lab website so I wonder if it exists?


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Coffee lab is far superior to BTP for coffee. Food is more cake-based though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm only there for the coffee so that's cool! Do you know if the Coffee Lab in Salisbury is open?


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Trip advisor says it is. It's not far from BTP if turns out not to be. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

